# For the Nosey Members!



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi folks,

It has been a _long time _since you have been given a task to undertake. 


So, it is with great pleasure I announce...

(now ya really think I was going to just tell you without you working for it?)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, just ducky, Victor...so are we supposed to beg? mmmm? or what???

I know the Nosey Ones are still around and will be checking in too...

Just WHEN are you planning to tell us??

Don't tell me that there is ANOTHER egg?? AND, may be another BABY????

OR, you are getting another PIGEON???

GOTTA be one of the two...

  

Shi

I just gave your post another second of thought...I VOTE for ANOTHER PIGEON!!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

You won the lottery and bought land and are getting ready to build a huge pigeon loft the size of a football stadium.

I sure hope so, then the unreleasable pijies I have I can send to you. 


One of your pijies had twins.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

While you were cleaning the loft Tooter took off after a hawk again? It is a shame the way he picks on those poor birds every chance he gets.

Feather


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

That one of the wheels fell off your canoe and you've worked out you can fit exactly 7,837 pancakes into your dog house?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That you and Bev are expecting?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What kind of pancakes? With or without syrup?

Pidgey


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Hmm I never heard of creepies...
If you put nutella on then what they called?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Creepy Nuts?

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well since all the guesses I'd come up with are already taken, I'll just sit here and be nosy and wait for the answer.........


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

i am being as patiently nosy as i can!
*SO HURRY UP AND TELL US, I'M GOING CRAZY HERE!!!! * he he he...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Becca199212 said:


> Hmm I never heard of creepies...
> If you put nutella on then what they called?


Mmmmm...yummy!!!

It it an oops baby? (This would cover both human and pigeon.)


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

LOL! This is funny...

Where did Victor go?

Maybe he learned how to grow his own pigeon food and he is out gardening.

I wish I could do that. It would save me alot of money and then I would not have to lug around 40lbs bags of bird seed. I'm getting to old for this.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ah, ah..ahhhhh...Yawn.........LOL.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, my Buttermilk Pancakes are from an old family recipe and quite simple. They come out as thin as CREPES (that's why we can eat LOTs of 'em!) and very "light." Served with BUTTER and REAL Maple sryrup, they are the GREATEST!

For you newer Nos(e)y members, ole Victor LOOOOOVES to draw out the suspense.

I'm ignoring him until he spills the beans!!!  

Shi
The patient (for once!)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

It's either something to do with that long ago rescued sparrow, OR there is a new addition to the Slape pigeon family.....

You are SO dramatc, Victor...and I thought I was bad, or perceived to be that way


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well isn't it about time for the first hint?


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

He's taught Tooter to tapdance, and they're the new warm up act for Seigfred and Roy.

Or 

A grandchild. Whichever makes him happier.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Twins*

VICTOR has twin grandchildern on the way.One of my secret agent pigeons flew in with the message.Can anyone tell me if the price for a twin delivery is the same as buy one and get the second one free .GEORGE


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*OK a Clue...*

It has to do with pigeons, mine in fact, but yes, another human featherless boy is a month away , but this is _avian_ related.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Victor's Dilemma*

Victor, I guess that you got Tooter a Vasectomy, so you'd get back to being Big Daddy, but it didn't work the way you expected & Tooters is even more "The Cock of The Walk"!!  
Happy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*BET 'CHA...VICTOR HAS ANOTHER PIJ!!!*

IF I AM RIGHT, MY PSYCHIC ABILITIES ARE NOW AT 100%...IF not...MAKE THAT 99%!!

SHI

   

p.s. Happy! no WAY Victor would want Tooter's genes to "die" out!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Last clue for the day...*



Feather said:


> While you were cleaning the loft Tooter took off after a hawk again? It is a shame the way he picks on those poor birds every chance he gets.
> 
> Feather


I just read this...musta missed it. That is hilarious Miss Feather, but no, Tooter did not take off. It is a federal law to hurt hawks I believe, isn't it ?

It does relate to Tooter though.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*TOOTER'S MATE CAME BACK!!!*

OR, Tooter FOUND ANOTHER MATE!! Gonna be a "daddy" soon?????

    

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, I think you got it. Tooter's mate has returned.

Come on Victor, spill the feathers.

Also, congratulations on the upcoming baby (human) boy.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

No, Tooter's mate did not return.

It is something that benefits :

Rosco

Beaksley

Uchie

Paris

Barbie

Clayton

Emilie

and...Tooter.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Aha!
You and your family are moving into the coop so that the pigeons can have the entire house and all of the furniture & appliances to themselves...How grand! Maybe they'll let you visit once in awhile...to do laundry and such.

Am I close?
(yes, i am nosey too)


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'll venture a guess here. You built a new loft with heat and air conditioning and hot and cold running water?


Margarret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Margarret said:


> I'll venture a guess here. You built a new loft with heat and air conditioning and hot and cold running water?
> 
> 
> Margarret


That's what I was thinking, too. At least heat and air.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

New Loft or Pigeon Room Yes! Is this going to be our final answer?


Victor I am co-signing Maggies wishes of congradulations on the baby boy soon to grace your lives.


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Hahaha! You are all SO funny! I particularly loved the guess about the family moving into the loft so the pidgies could have the house!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Zaise, do you know? Come on, tell us.  We won't tell your dad you spilled the beans.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Zaise, now that you are posting _*you*_ can tell us! We _promise_ we won't let Victor know our _source!   _

Well, since Victor mentions ALL others along with Tooter, I cast my vote having to do with the loft! Probably now has ALL the amenities of a FIRST CLASS HOTEL...with spacious living accomodations, A/C for summer, HEAT for winter, HOT and COLD running water, a SPA for luxury bathing and a special section for SNACKS! A *FIVE STAR* LOFT voted BEST in Nebraska by the Pigeons Lofts Association Yearly (PLAY)!

Next, they will all be going on tour, wearing sunglasses and developing ATTITUDE (Squeaks can give lessons!)

(oh yes...CONGRATULATIONS and THE BEST on the upcoming "featherless" birth! Hopefully, he or she won't be TOO upstaged!)  

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe it is as simple as Tooter has stopped being aggressive and can stay with the rest of the guys. Could Beaksley actually be a girl and has won Tooter's heart.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Have to change the name to "Beakslie" if that's the case...

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TOOTER COULD BE A DAD???

TOOTER IS A HEN???

mmmm, what to think...what to think...

OK, Victor...enuf messing with our heads...'fess up!!

   

Shi
The not-so-patient anymore!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The answer is within the feather.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Adding a loft, eh?

Pidgey


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Victor Alan, What Did I Tell You About Teasing These Nice People?!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

bevslape said:


> Victor Alan, What Did I Tell You About Teasing These Nice People?!


YOU GO, GIRL!!!

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> *New Loft or Pigeon Room Yes! * Is this going to be our final answer?
> 
> 
> Victor I am co-signing Maggies wishes of congradulations on the baby boy soon to grace your lives.



There's you answer..............FEATHER............"answer is within the feather??? "


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Now, are we to take this literally? Or, is it a word within a word? Well, you have "ate" and "her".

Victor, did you eat Tooter?

Is the word "her" and the Toots has laid an egg?

Have Tooter's feathers changed color?

I give up.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Now, are we to take this literally? Or, is it a word within a word? Well, you have "ate" and "her".
> 
> Victor, did you eat Tooter?
> 
> ...


Bev, git' the fryin' pan, it's gittin' purty ugly here...

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

bevslape said:


> Victor Alan, What Did I Tell You About Teasing These Nice People?!


But dear, they really like these challenges, and it makes them happy! I like making people happy! 



Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, did you eat Tooter?


MAGGIE NO!



little bird said:


> following Maggies line of thinking.....if you take the E out of feather....you have father, but who is a new father??



You are cold Nona.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, you didn't answer my question about whether Tooter has laid an egg.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Does it dent the frying pans when you use them for this, Bev?

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I can also see the word fate here. I think that it breaks those cast iron skillets right in half.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, you didn't answer my question about whether Tooter has laid an egg.


Maggie, Tooter is 100% all male thank you very much! 



little bird said:


> My last guess......Tooter married Emilie and they are off to the Bahamas on their honeymoon.


Nona, is this your final answer? (wrong) 


All this talk about a frying pan...Geeze!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

He just loves doing this to us.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Feather said:


> He just loves doing this to us.


You got that right! 



little bird said:


> Then Claton is a female and married Tooter and they are off on a honeymoon.


Little Bird, it has nothing to do with the relationship of the pigeons...ahhh, well, _maybe_ it did affect them a bit in a positive way, now that I think about it. 

My light will be off so I can lurk


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor, there is a shaft in a feather, correct? 

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good one FP! You don't think he is building them a "raft" do you?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, so they can paddle up that creek, hmm, what was the name of it? 

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Or shaft, as in light, as in a sky light in the roof that opens to aid w/ventilation.
Or maybe the raft is because they installed a swimming pool for the pijies.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*last (really) clue today...*



Feather said:


> ...building ...?


Feather has a key word 



feralpigeon said:


> ...light, ...to aid w/ventilation.
> Or maybe ...a swimming pool for the pijies.
> 
> fp


fp added a few more.


bonus:
Pidgey is a smart man, isn't he?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Victor, there is a shaft in a feather, correct?
> 
> fp



ACTUALLY, fp, Victor is GIVING us the SHAFT!  

Mmm, I DID mention a 5 Star Pijie Motel (palace?) rated by PLAY (see my previous post)

"FAT" is ALSO in "Feather!" Does that mean that Tooter gained weight and THAT is WHY this new pleasure dome is coming about...Tooter's personal weight reduction SPA for pijies who enjoy too many Safflower and Hemp seeds???

Victor, may a pigeon lovingly poop on your head for all this rigamole!  

Shi

You are gonna get yours one of these days, Victor...I promise...never mess with a Scorpio...we don't always have a lot of patience... 

For ONCE, I'm with Pidgey...go get 'em, Bev!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Your modifying your building/loft for the pijies and bringing in electricity and plumbing as in hot and cold water.

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Time Share*

Victor, Bought A Time Share At Larence Welk's Just Down The Road From Here For Tooter And The Gang .george


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

He is building a bigger loft or a flight pen for exercise. Right Victor?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*And we have a winner!*

*Congratulations* Feather! *You came the closest! *

A flight pen attached to the coop is underway! 

You all came up with some funny, close and interesting guesses!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well Victor if you flight pen is a nice as your loft your pigeons will be very content. I'm sure that they will love flying around their new structure as much as you love teasing us.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor, that's great for you and the birds. Can't think of a better gift to give
everyone. Feather, you done good.... 

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Wow, so they can paddle up that creek, hmm, what was the name of it?
> 
> fp


I forget the name of it, but it is the same one that I am always paddling up.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The basic structure is up, though we still have some modifications to make to the flight pen, including a Sky walk (I believe) to connect the coop to the "aviary".

Today, we had our most senior and tamest ones (Tooter,Rosco,Beaksly, and Uchie) in it for a test flight, and it went very well. *Even Tooter was calm *around the other boys. They were just all over us until they got comfortable in it. Tomorrow, Paris and Barbie get a test flight. 

The young ones, Clayton, and Emily will have to wait till I fine tune the structure to insure they do not try to get out.

We will try and post a picture and tell you more about it in the nesx day or so. 

Good night all.


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Victor said:


> Today, we had our most senior and tamest ones (Tooter,Rosco,Beaksly, and Uchie) in it for a test flight, and it went very well. *Even Tooter was calm *around the other boys. They were just all over us until they got...



I can't believe I had all four of them on my arms all at once! This was a first! And , it is a definite first for Tooter not to start a fight.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, that just sounds wonderful for the birds you two, I'm very happy 
for you. Feather....sounds wonderful for you as well, getting some good
aerobics out of it all anyway.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Look forward to pics!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is so cool, Victor!!!! Your birds will love having a flight pen!

You mentioned a sky walk to connect the coop and flight pen. Make sure the connection is large enough that one bird can't dominate the opening and prevent more timid birds from entering or exiting. That's how we ended up with individual doors for each pair of birds. 

Looking forward to pictures of the happy pigeons enjoying their new addition!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

TerriB said:


> You mentioned a sky walk to connect the coop and flight pen. Make sure the connection is large enough that one bird can't dominate the opening and prevent more timid birds from entering or exiting. That's how we ended up with individual doors for each pair of birds.


Thank you very much Terri, we shall surely incorporate that. Appreciate it.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

bevslape said:


> I can't believe I had all four of them on my arms all at once! This was a first! And , it is a definite first for Tooter not to start a fight.


O.K. Bev,

How did you do that?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Feather said:


> O.K. Bev,
> 
> How did you do that?


Tooter could see the dented frying pan.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

...Pidgey, You are just too much !

Anyways,

We had all the boys in the flight pen this morning. They all got a shower mist, and we got many good pictures to post later today.

For the 1st time, Clayton and Paris flew on me...another first.

They sure love their new fly space. Much more room than their coop.

Tomorrow, the girls get a try at it.

(I think I had more fun in the pen than the birds did)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, Bev - the new fly space sounds wonderful for your guys. 

I'm so glad you didn't eat Tooter.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Once we see your pics, Victor, the reps from P.L.A.Y. (Pigoen Lofts Assoc. Yearly), will be by to make sure those 5 Stars are deserved. 

Tell your pijies to be prepared to be interviewed...  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

A little bit about their flight pen.

Having done some research on PCV aviaries like the one Luis has, and a wooden type, I also checked into the duribility and feasibility of a chain link type kennel.

I have been searching for months for a gently used large kennel in good shape that could be converted into a flight pen with some modifications, and we did find one...actually two. I just could not pass up the good deal.

I plan on using the other one as an outdoor storage for the bikes, and lawn mower, which will free up my attached shed.

The better one, was once used to house a pit bull terrior, so you know it is strong, and it is.

After getting a good cleaning, we covered the top securly with new chain link fencing, and secured it well to the top. I also added a foyer to the front to prevent the pigeons from following me out. More secure for them.

The top is covered with an adjustable tarp to shade them from direct sunlight.

I plan on adding hardware cloth to all the sides.

The pigeons will not stay in the pen after dark, but I still want them fully protected. I also want to add mosquito netting . I have some of both, so I will start this application on my next day off. 

The flight pen is right next to their coop. I plan on cutting an opening,and installing a door inside so it can be opened or closed, so they have access to the pen. A walk way I don't think will be needed afterall.

A lot to do yet, but they are enjoying it now ( and we too) while we enjoy the outdoors.

I'll work on resizing the pictures tonight sometime.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a picture of the guys all roosting after their shower:

From right to left:

Tooter, Paris, Rosco,Beaksley, Uchie, and Clayton.

The structure behind them is the pigeon coop which will be tied in with an access door that can be secured from the inside.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Human Tree?*

Here is a peek at (most) of my boys and I. 

In this picture, I am mildly reprimanding Rosco  , who was on top of my head. He jumped down on top of Uchie, making him fly to the perching pole.

Cast:

Rosco (the one in trouble) ignoring me!
Beaksley on my neck
Paris front on my hand
Clayton, next to him
Tooter on arm next to Beaksley

Not shown: Uchie (on pole)
Barbie in coop on her dummy eggs 
Emily flying in the coop
Bev taking picture!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Victor, the pic of you and your birds perching on you is just so great. Thank you for sharing. 
They look very happy.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

What a lovely picture of you and the boys, Im sure they love their new aviary, give that rascal Rosco a hug from me, if you can get his attention.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I know your pijjies are gonig to love their new 'play yard', Victor.  
It looks great. Thanks for sharing the pictures.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, Victor, 'fess up...you got your beauties to land on you because you had secretly hidden some Safflower and Hemp seeds on you to tempt them...and they fell for it!    

Shi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor, you Ol Sweetheart! How did Bev stop laughing long enough to take that picture? I can see that everyone is enjoying the flight pen.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wonderful addition, Victor! I know your birds will thoroughly enjoy the new space! You might want to hardware cloth the top, too. Before we added that coverage, we discovered a cat would sit on top of the flight pen, reaching his paw through to grab at poor Bliss when he flew in or out of the coop!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> Now, Victor, 'fess up...you got your beauties to land on you because you had secretly hidden some Safflower and Hemp seeds on you to tempt them...and they fell for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Shi


Actually Shi, I had raw sun salted sunflower seeds hidden in my front pocket. They can smell them. 



Feather said:


> Victor, you Ol Sweetheart! How did Bev stop laughing long enough to take that picture? I can see that everyone is enjoying the flight pen.


I'm enjoying it as well. I can interact with the birds much better, and the space I can see is making some of my more agressive ones, easier to be around with (did I say Tooter?)



TerriB said:


> Wonderful addition, Victor! I know your birds will thoroughly enjoy the new space! You might want to hardware cloth the top, too. Before we added that coverage, we discovered a cat would sit on top of the flight pen, reaching his paw through to grab at poor Bliss when he flew in or out of the coop!



Terri, I do appreciate the advice. I have had my coop for only 10 months now, and am still working on making improvements to it and the flight pen. Still a learning experience for me. Good idea on making the top even more secure.The pigeons will never spend the night in the flight pen, but it will not hurt to make it safe. The door gate will be locked as well. The coop already is.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Victor,

What a great picture of you and your boys! They (and you) will have hours and hours of pleasure in the fly yard. And bathing is so easy and fun with an outdoor space. You can put some big pans out and they will zoom out as soon as they hear the water. You have to limit how many water balloons they can have though. They can get rowdy.

Margarret


----------

